
GoldenDict now support Lojban locale - app4soft
https://github.com/goldendict/goldendict/commit/7df235b1188c441042e569c1a611d9fae71327ac
======
bloak
A couple of questions:

* Why can't you use the 3-letter ISO code? (I noticed that several of the larger Wikipedia editions have a 3-letter language code.)

* Is repeating the language code as a fake country code (jb_JB) really the right thing to do, rather than omit the country code or use a generic fake country code (jb, jb_XX)?

